# New B here saying hello



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello, I am new to the forum just thought i would say hello. I am a 20 yo CJ major and a Shift Supervisor with Allied Security. During my HS years i was in the USNSCC where i went to the Master-At-Arms Academy at Norfolk VA. I then acted as CMAA for my unit. As it stands right now I graduate this year from Dean College with my AS degree. I may have to take a year or 2 off before i can continue my education and recieve my BA. Due to financial reasons. As it stands right now, I am very tired of the Private Security sector. I have worked with this company for 2 years now and you guys think you have red tape and BS rules that you have to deal with. I get treated like i am a 10 year old and i am the supervisor During my employment there i have recieved a citation for outstanding job performance, recieved bonus's for my good work and i have had the privilage of doing details for several Patriots players Mr. Seymore was one of them. As well as detail work for several cast members of the Degrassie show on Noggin (if you have kids then they know what it is) 

Since I will be graduateing this year with my associates i would like to try to explore my options with law enforcement. I head through the grapevine that the Middlesexcounty Sheriffs are hireing? Is this true? If anything i would shoot for a CO job. I have been looking at some of the job listings here and i noticed that the reserve academy is a pre-requsite as well as others that would be concidered as a optimal candidate. Would anyone be so kind as to provide me with further info on this? 
If any of you gentlemen have suggestions or input i would be glad to hear it. Thank you all for your time


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

HELPMe said:


> If any of you gentlemen have suggestions or input i would be glad to hear it.


Hey...there are some ladies here too buddy!

But in all honesty, go get your BA, it'll help down the road. Especially, if you end up going out of state.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

First, I know it seems to come naturally to think that way because it's such a male dominated field, but lose the notion that all police officers are men. Secondly, there are about 6,000,000 topics on this board for advice and tips on getting into one branch or another of law enforcement in Massachusetts. At the top of the page you can click on "Forum Search" and enter in some keywords, or you can browse the threads on your own. "Getting on the job" (this very forum) is one good place to start. There is also a forum on this site dedicated to Sheriff's departments.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry any of you "gentle people" have any suggestions feel free to give me a holler. I am so accostomed to male oriented message boards so sorry for talking out of ignorance. Yes i do realize that there is a search button thank you. I just wanted to say hello and introduce my self.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Welcome and good luck.


----------

